# Need help looping live!!!!



## Poon Slayer (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey our other guitarist currently left our band and i was wondering if i play out of two cabs how to pan a loop to one cab and continually play out of the other without my signal playing over the loop out of the same amp.

Thanks.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 18, 2011)

You'll need a loop device that has stereo outputs and the ability to assign the dry signal to one output and the loop signal to the other. The Boomerang III does this, and I expect that the high-end Boss loopers (the RC50 and the new RC300) do as well; I'm not sure about the other currently-available Boss pedals, or the Digitech units. The Vox VDL-1 is mono only, so that won't work. Read manuals online or ask someone knowledgeable; that, unfortunately, excludes most employees at large-chain music stores.

If you're running a head-and-cabinet setup, like a lot of people here, you'll want to put the looper in the amp's effects loop. Return the dry signal to the effects return of your amp head, and send the loop signal to the input of a separate power-amp-and-cabinet setup. DO NOT try to put the looper between the amp and the cabinet - you'll fry the inputs.

Other questions?


----------



## samincolour (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess two heads and put an A/B/Y switch after the looper? I've been wondering about this as well but splitting my signal between amp and PA (for live samples rather than loops)... If anyone can think of a way of doing this I'd like to know too! I have a Boss RC-20xl.


----------



## TheKindred (Oct 5, 2011)

Like Celticelk said, the best way to do it would to use a premade option like the boomerang III or the new Boss RC-30 which very specifically gives you the option to pan the loops to either channel (left or right). The RC-50 does this as well, I believe, but it's $200-$300 more so ...

In a 3 piece context, I use it to lay a rhythm track to keep the mix full during live solo times, it's also a really great addition to performing post- style music live with a single guitarist.


----------

